# Cold Weather AMAZEN



## vision (Jan 8, 2012)

So I started a routine cheese smoke at 2pm today when it was in the low 50's. It should have taken 3 hours. At 5:30pm I was disappointed to see the cheese didn't have much color, and upon investigation, one of the two rows of smoke went out. Never had that happen before. (yes I microwave the dust beforehand). Also, the row that did burn didn't seem to burn evenly.

Around 6pm I tried to light the last row and it's been difficult keeping it lit. It's now approaching 8pm and I've lit the last row in three places to finish this off. Usually I'd not want to smoke cheese this long but the cheese is pretty cold. It's 39f now.

Is it harder to use an amazen in colder weather? If not I can only think that the torch was low on fuel and that was the problem.


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 8, 2012)

Keep the faith......keep the faith. I smoked some cheese about a month ago with my NEW (at the time) amns, in 30 degree temps and it turned out great. I only had 1 row burn'n and I smoked for .........I think 3 hours.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 8, 2012)

When it colder out, the AMNS and AMNPS seem to burn much slower

Try keeping the temps up a little in the box.

I turn my MES on and set the temp at 100°

Then turn it off and let it coast

Todd


----------



## vision (Jan 8, 2012)

Todd, in terms of smoking cheese, do you believe there is a time limit when it might become too long to be in the smoke? I think the normal rules of 4 hours from 140 - 40 don't apply to cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been smoking cheese for several years, For the last 2 I have been using the AMNS with great success. Make sure you have plenty of air circulation in the smoker or it is not going to work 

Also - for the most part, you only need 2-3 hours at the most and let them rest at least 2 weeks and the longer the better


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2012)

40 to 140 doesn't apply to cheese.  It is a fermented and stable product within reasonable bounds.

Cold and especially hi humidity winters like we have here will change how the AMNS functions.  Still a great product I wouldn't be without.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## vision (Jan 9, 2012)

Venture said:


> Cold and especially hi humidity winters like we have here will change how the AMNS functions.  Still a great product I wouldn't be without.




Do you microwave the dust more? Looking back I would have done that.


----------

